# Gemstones?



## McKenize (Dec 18, 2008)

I love gemstones like agate, bloodstone, moonstone, ect.... and I was wondering if I could use them in my T enclosures? 
Gemstones are supposed to have healing powers and give off certain energy so do you think that might effect the tarantulas in a bad way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamato (Dec 18, 2008)

Not at all.  Just make sure that if you find them out in the wilderness like geodes or something that you bake them to get rid of all the parasites and bacteria.   Thats a wonderful idea though   They only thing I would worry about is some of these gems tend to be sharp.  I'd worry aout the T falling on them or scraping themselves on the rock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 18, 2008)

McKenize said:


> Gemstones are supposed to have healing powers and give off certain energy so do you think that might effect the tarantulas in a bad way?


Somehow I doubt it.

However, rocks of any kind in the enclosure provide no benefit to the T and can become a hazard if the spider scrapes itself on one, or falls onto it.


----------



## Vidaro (Dec 18, 2008)

just beautyfull stones, i doubt the energy thing is real


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 18, 2008)

remember some stones explode in the oven!!!


----------



## DrAce (Dec 18, 2008)

brachy.P said:


> remember some stones explode in the oven!!!


That's a very good point - although normally it's stones that have spent time around water, and not 'gemstones'.  

There is no reason why you shouldn't add gemstones to your tarantula's enclosure.  They're smart enough to web over something which is really bothering them, so they'll let you know if they don't want it.

As for the 'healing' properties of gemstones... despite really good attempts to observe this effect, it's been absolutely impossible to detect.  Sorry, but there's really nothing to the magical healing/other properties of stones.


----------



## bamato (Dec 18, 2008)

brachy.P said:


> remember some stones explode in the oven!!!



Good point.  I was thinking since the center of the rock is already exposed there wouldnt be much of an air pocket left.  But you never know.  

Could you soak it in a mild bleach solution?  I do this when I sanitize all my enclosure furniture for t's, mammals, reptiles, etc.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd doubt there's any need to bake something like agate or quartz. Wood needs to be baked because it's porous and can have bacteria living in/on it and other nasties burrowing through it. Probably any crystal or gemstone could be sterilized with diluted bleach or alcohol, rinsed thoroughly and then introduced to the tank. Use care with placement. An object doesn't necessarily need to be sharp to cause serious injury in a fall, only hard.

As for the energetic discussion, it has been proven that quartz and some other crystals can conduct different types of radiation/energy (such as radio waves) so it follows that currently untraceable energy like spirit, ki or whatever you want to call it could be channelled also. As a counterpoint it could be said that crystals serve only as a point for you to focus your own energy and any healing effects come entirely from yourself or the crystal practitioner, kind of like a meditative placebo if you will. In any case, I think many of these "new age" techniques do work if you believe in it, but you have to believe in it for it to work. The mind is more powerful than we give it credit for.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Somehow I doubt it.
> 
> However, rocks of any kind in the enclosure provide no benefit to the T and can become a hazard if the spider scrapes itself on one, or falls onto it.


See .. Now I was picturing polished stones when the OP mentioned this.

So I see no harm there. But jagged rocks bigger than the T itself can be a risk. IMO


----------



## Robert Jordan (Dec 18, 2008)

*Oh hush.*

I say go for it. 

Let people make their "hocus-pocus" comments. Anyone who says this simply has no idea what they are talking about and surrenders their entire worldview to what the almighty god Science has to say. The new dumb religion. And science, as we know, is constantly changing its mind--that's how it works. Science provides models of the world, many of indispensable worth, but they are models, not the world itself. 

...What were we talking about?

Oh yeah, anyway, put gems in the tank.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 18, 2008)

Nerri1029 said:


> See .. Now I was picturing polished stones when the OP mentioned this.
> 
> So I see no harm there. But jagged rocks bigger than the T itself can be a risk. IMO


But even then, a smooth rock wouldn't be great to fall onto either.



Robert Jordan said:


> Let people make their "hocus-pocus" comments. Anyone who says this simply has no idea what they are talking about and surrenders their entire worldview to what the almighty god Science has to say. The new dumb religion.


Was this rant really necessary? There *is* a middle ground between "believe absolutely nothing" and "rabidly accept everything whether there's any good reason to or not, and then insult others for not being as enlightened as yourself" - if you ever find it, we'll be happy to have you along.


----------



## Robert Jordan (Dec 18, 2008)

*uhh ok*

Apologies to anyone who actually took me seriously. Was trying to be inflammatory for the sake of... well for no sake I guess. No it wasn't necessary. That's why I made the little "What were we talking about" comment after my rant. Spore I hope we can still get along. Mckenzie- again, I like your idea. 

I love science.


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't worry, Robert_Jordan, some people like to pick apart every little thing anyone else says.  Watch, that comment will get picked apart.

I don't see a problem with putting stones in an enclosure, it's no different than a hide. I'm sure a log hide or a ceramic pot would be just as unpleasant to fall on, but we still put them in their tanks.


----------



## scottyk (Dec 18, 2008)

That could look pretty cool. Make sure the stones are also dug in all the way down to the bottom of the tank. You don't want the tarantula digging beneath it and having the stone collapse on top of it. 

Kinetic energy is definitely not going to do any healing  

Post some pics when you're done...

Scott


----------



## JungleCage (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey maybe Gemstones is the key to stopping wet molts!


----------



## the nature boy (Dec 18, 2008)

McKenize said:


> Gemstones are supposed to have healing powers and give off certain energy so do you think that might effect the tarantulas in a bad way?


Not as bad as slamming a Bible on one of them.  

--the nature boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Jordan (Dec 18, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Not as bad as slamming a Bible on one of them.
> 
> --the nature boy


MUAHAHAHAA!! :clap:


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 18, 2008)

NB as evil as always LOL

If u put those gems in there, take a pic and show us how it is lookin  =)

//Tiago


----------



## curiousme (Dec 18, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Not as bad as slamming a Bible on one of them.
> 
> --the nature boy


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McKenize (Dec 18, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Not as bad as slamming a Bible on one of them.
> 
> --the nature boy


I was wondering if you were going to put your special touch on this thread!


----------



## McKenize (Dec 18, 2008)

I will do it after Christmas and I'll definitely post some pictures.


----------



## Radamanthys (Dec 18, 2008)

brachy.P said:


> remember some stones explode in the oven!!!


And it's very hard to explain to mom what in the world happened there.  

I think is a pretty good idea, they would look awesome. And i think that if they have no sharp points or sides, cant be more harmful than a water bowl ^^


----------



## DrAce (Dec 18, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> ...
> As for the energetic discussion, it has been proven that quartz and some other crystals can conduct different types of radiation/energy (such as radio waves) so it follows that currently untraceable energy like spirit, ki or whatever you want to call it could be channelled also. As a counterpoint it could be said that crystals serve only as a point for you to focus your own energy and any healing effects come entirely from yourself or the crystal practitioner, kind of like a meditative placebo if you will. In any case, I think many of these "new age" techniques do work if you believe in it, but you have to believe in it for it to work. The mind is more powerful than we give it credit for.


Firstly, I'd agree that there's probably little merit to baking the stones... but again, I don't know what temperature you're hoping to get them to, but exploding is normally something that river stones do, not so much gemstones.

Secondly, I think what you're talking about, etown, is the piezoelectric effect, which is the property of quartz (particularly, but there are plenty others) to give an electric charge if you push them.  The opposite is also true - if you apply an electric charge, they will bend.

They don't, so much, 'conduct' radio waves.

Still, feel free to believe what you like.  I'm just going to tell you (regardless of how much people don't like it) that this has been studied at length, and there isn't any healing aspect other than placebo.


----------



## phormingochilus (Dec 19, 2008)

;-) The real difference as I see it is plain and simple:

Science is dynamic in changing it's models to fit our present understanding of reality

Religion is static in trying to fit our present understanding of reality into one existing model. 

It's up to each individual to choose the way that makes most sense to him or her. But I personlly like this representation:







And for the stones - if they gives you pleasure to watch and ease of mind then go for it - put them in with the T. I don't think you should worry about the T being harmed by the minerals, except if they consisting of harmful substances or the like ...

Regards
Søren
Regards
Søren




Robert Jordan said:


> I say go for it.
> 
> Let people make their "hocus-pocus" comments. Anyone who says this simply has no idea what they are talking about and surrenders their entire worldview to what the almighty god Science has to say. The new dumb religion. And science, as we know, is constantly changing its mind--that's how it works. Science provides models of the world, many of indispensable worth, but they are models, not the world itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bfree (May 13, 2020)

Vidaro said:


> just beautyfull stones, i doubt the energy thing is real


I have used them in meditation and it definitely helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 13, 2020)

McKenize said:


> I love gemstones like agate, bloodstone, moonstone, ect.... and I was wondering if I could use them in my T enclosures?
> Gemstones are supposed to have healing powers and give off certain energy so do you think that might effect the tarantulas in a bad way?


Put an aluminium hat to the T and won't be affected at all


----------



## Pyroxian (May 13, 2020)

12 year old post by a user who hasn't been here in a decade. Maybe let this one stay dead?


----------



## Dorifto (May 13, 2020)

Sorry I have not see the date hahahahaha.

I read gems and tarantulas and my mind exploded xD

Plese close the thread and sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

